# Help with labor please .....



## Dutchie (May 5, 2008)

I have a fainting goat in labor. Her discharge went from amber yesterday afternoon to clear this moning back to amber. She has been in labor since mid afternoon yesterday. She appears to be just a tiny little bit dialated. I can see her belly move when she has contractions.

Have birthed seals and dogs, which was a long time ago, but no goats.

Any advise you veterans can give me? Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

You need to do a pelvic *now*. If she has been in labor since yesterday why hasn't she been checked? I always go in if there is no progress after 15-30 minutes. She probably has a kid stuck or not in position to be able to deliver it without your assistance.

Go in and see what is going on. Don't wait any longer.

Sara


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree, you need to check that doe. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes please go in now and if not dialated then get back to use ASAP or get her to a vet.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Dutchie....when you say labor....will you discribe what you're seeing just a bit. Is this doe laying down, stretching legs backward? Is she getting up and down a lot, and usually ending up laying back down on the opposit side from whence she was ?

Whim


----------



## Dutchie (May 5, 2008)

whimmididdle said:


> Dutchie....when you say labor....will you discribe what you're seeing just a bit. Is this doe laying down, stretching legs backward? Is she getting up and down a lot, and usually ending up laying back down on the opposit side from whence she was ?
> 
> Whim


Yes, that is exactly what she is doing. She is laying down a bit, stretching her legs. Then she gets up, does a little grazing and lays down again. SHe also moves around to other places.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

She is in labor.

Did you check her yet?

What are you feeling?

Sara


----------



## Dutchie (May 5, 2008)

I am trying to feel her which is not easy. I haven't had her very long and while I made a big effort, she isn't as used to me as I would like. It can't hold her still enough by myself.

Hoping my friend okgoatgal can stop by after school this afternoon.

She is just laying around, occassionally getting up to eat. She doesn't appear to be in distress at all.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Attach her to a fence or put her on a milk stand if you have one and go in and check. It needs to be done as soon as possible. Not later.


----------



## Dutchie (May 5, 2008)

OK ..... didn't want to tie her up and distress her. But will go do that right now.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most new folks don't really get the parts of labor. Has she done any active pushing? Up and down and eating and nesting is normal perlabor kind of stuff. Unless she has been down actively pushing there isn't alot you can do but watch and wait. I would wait for your friend to come and see what she thinks.

How much discharge, stringing long or just a little around her vulva?

The up and down alot and rubbing her sides can mean that when she actually is in pushing labor that you are going to have kids not in a good presentation, so be warned, about 20 pushes and if she doesn't have kids presented....nose and front feet that you can feel readily than you will have to go in and rearrange the kids. WE have some excellent articles in here on presentation, what to feel for an how to do it, search them out. I let the doe push maybe 5 times and then with fingers just check out if I can feel nose/teeth and two front feet. More pushes are needed in a young milker, less in an older doe who has opened that cervic before.

There is no way on the internet we can really help you with this, if you do pushes and nothing happens is exhausted and nothing is happening to save the doe you will have to get a vet. If the discharge turns redder than amber than you have to get a vet. 

Wish you would have found us before now, there are things we could have done that if you had from your vet would help now, but more importantly you would have been here for all the previous kiddings that were talked about on here and had time to search through for kidding advice. Hopefully this is just nothing but the 1st stages of labor and she and the kids are fine, you have just jumped the gun some. If not, you have a kid blocking the opening that will not make her dialate, and without knowing how to manipulate the cervic open or the use of oxytocin, the kids likely won't make it without a vet. Vicki


----------



## Dutchie (May 5, 2008)

Thanks, Vicki.

I know how to manipulate baby animals in the womb. I am just used to cattle that pretty much have their babies by themselves. 

Her discharge is still light amber. She is still hanging around grazing a bit. I don't want to traumatise her too much by tying her up right now, even if I could do this by myself.

I wish I had found this site before, too. Corky has been holding out on me LOL

I am going to go and check out those articles right now. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't think to get her on here before.
She just called me last night.

She thinks I am an expert so as you can see she needs a lot of help here. 

I don't live anywhere near her either.

She needs to go in but her goat is wild and won't let her. She needs someone to hold it.

Laura lives near but has a goat of her own in labor right now.

I just hope she is wrong about the goat being in labor all this time.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

She is in the middle of a very bad train wreck right now. :down


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Our friend that lives just down the road from her told her a goat could be in labor for three days.
I told her to get that kid out.
She now says it is dead and too big to pull.
She is finally on the phone with the vet and he is talking her through pulling it.

I am praying for her and the doe right now.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear this and prayers her way... :sniffle


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

The darn vet wont come out and now they are back to me.

Her DH can't pull it either.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

What a nightmare. Ugh! Keep us posted.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Greg is trying one more time to pull it and then he said he is going to shoot her. He can't stand to see her suffering like this.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Well they didn't try just one more time but for a long time and then greg finally put her down.

The doe had quit trying and she was suffering.

Dutchie said the first kid was huge and dead and the second kid was in there two and she could not move it back or get the first one out. They both tried and tried so Greg finally ended it.

My heart breaks for you Dutchie. I know you love you animals so.

This seems to have been the year for train wrecks and I am so sorry this had to be your first experence with kidding. :sniffle

She says it will be her last too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH Dutchie am so sorry


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

My first kidding experience was a horrible one too. My heart goes out to you :/ , they say that 95% of all kiddings go normally.
I wondered why it had to be the first one that went horribly wrong and said that I would never try breeding again!
But after much learning and studying, I realized that this particular goat was a VERY easy keeper and the feeding instruction I was given from her breeder were just not right for that goat (or Nigerians at all for that matter). So I worked up my nerve to try again with my new pregnancy feeding plan. Ugh it was a very scary wait and I am sure I bugged that doe to death checking one her day and night. But she ended up kidding without a single problem. It was a good thing too because my husband was out of town for the night and I only had my kids there to help.
So for me my first kidding was a very hard learning experience.
I am very sorry for your loss, just know in your heart that you tried everything you could and a lot of goats aren't that lucky


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh no.. Sorry Dutchie such a loss. but if you want to venture into goats again, this is a great place for advise and learning the signs of trouble before it gets to be too late.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

My heart aches for you. Don't give up.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry Dutchie -I know your heart is just broken right now. What a terrible first kidding for you. Also know how discouraged you must be now but this isn't the norm so just know that we are all thinking about you.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

:down :down :down

Whim


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Dutchie, I am so sorry for your loss!! I has really been a crappy year goat wise, for a lot of us, when it generally isn't so. I pray you don't give up on goats.. We all know the pain your going through, we really do, and we also know what a blessing it is to have goats. So cry your eyes out dear, you deserve it, and then go find you a kid to love on.. it'll mend your heart.


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

So sorry, Dutchie :down
What a horrible thing to have been through. I know one thing, though. If the time comes that you decide you'd like to try again with goats, this forum is a good place to be. There's a lot of very wise goat owners here with years of experience - and the advice you get will be good advice. I hope you don't give up either, but I understand how you might feel like it now. Wish there was something we could do to make you feel better.
Kathy


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to go through that.
I lost my first doe this year and she was the first doe that freshened. It was a heartbreaker and a horrible horrible thing to go through. I feel your pain, and most of us have been there. The chances of that happening again are slim. I freshened 18 more does w/o a loss but was terrified everytime one was in labor. I learned so much from her death- each experience makes us that much better and more knowledgeable.
Take a break, but don't give up. We're all here for you if you decide to give it another try.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry.....


----------



## Dutchie (May 5, 2008)

You guys are great! Thank you so much!

Yes, it was really hard, especially snce she was looking at me to help her and I couldn't. I tell you .... in my previous career I have seen some horific things happen to animals but it still breaks my heart every time I see an animal in pain.

Corky ..... you were my rock. Thank you so much for staying on line with me.

I am glad Greg is such a good shot .... she never knew what hit her.

Thanks again guys .... I think that with this support system here I will try again.

Annemieke


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh I hope you do try again as it isn't all like this. in over 10 yrs I have only had one with a real train wreck that we had to put down just as you did. Breaks your heart but tis the thing to do, when you don't have a vet available for a C-section


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I am so glad you are going to stick with goats. They will heal your heart....and nibble on you, poop on you, step on your foot, pee on your leg, eat what they shouldn't, and the list goes on ......but aren't they so worth it?  

Hang in there. We are here for you if not with experience than with heart.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Im sorry you lost the doe.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Shykid Acres said:


> I am so glad you are going to stick with goats. They will heal your heart....and nibble on you, poop on you, step on your foot, pee on your leg, eat what they shouldn't, and the list goes on ......but aren't they so worth it?
> 
> Hang in there. We are here for you if not with experience than with heart.


Amen Kimberly!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

They sure ARE worth it! Good for you!


----------

